# Woodfast Lathe for sale on DC craigslist



## Russianwolf (May 2, 2008)

they are asking $2000 and it's a short bed version. Sound like it's basically brand new.


----------



## stevers (May 2, 2008)

How about a link to it?


----------



## Russianwolf (May 2, 2008)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/664313160.html

fine.... here it is.


----------



## Chuck Key (May 2, 2008)

Wondering if that is a metric thread on the spindle?

Chuckie


----------



## vick (May 5, 2008)

Chuck I cant say for sure but Woodfast's that were made for the US have imperial threads.
I have a long bed that 1 1/4 x 8 threads and our club has the little 16 inch shortbed, that I am pretty sure is the same.

I have a Woodfast and love it but $2,000 for a used shortbed seems high to me.  For that money I would go up to a new Powermatic.


----------

